# Mill Vise Speed Handle



## MrWhoopee (Jan 17, 2021)

I've wanted one of these ever since I first saw them on eBay. I'm too cheap to buy one, so.....


----------



## Boltgun (Jan 17, 2021)

I can't quite discern if the inserts are welded in or press fit in? where the hex inserts of the shelf or did you make them? Looks like it turned out well!

Boltgun


----------



## Flyinfool (Jan 17, 2021)

It looks like the inserts are cut off sockets?? The end one looks welded in the middle one looks pressed in???

But this is just my guess.


----------



## Boltgun (Jan 17, 2021)

now that you say that, I was thinking that but didn't zoom in. When I zoomed in I could see stampings on it so I think you are right.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 17, 2021)

Flyinfool said:


> It looks like the inserts are cut off sockets?? The end one looks welded in the middle one looks pressed in???
> 
> But this is just my guess.


Ding Ding Ding! We have a winner. The sockets are Gear Wrench brand. I paid less than $10 for the pair on eBay. They parted off quite easily, didn't even need cutting oil. Doesn't really speak well for the alloy/heat treat. They were both press fit, but the center one was a heavier press and will not see as much load as the outer one, so I didn't bother to weld it.

As a bonus, I got to use my arbor press for the first time.


----------

